# Ready to buy but not sure what to buy and have no strategy: someone help?



## dicko15 (7 January 2015)

hi all,

im ready to buy but can decide on what to buy, I had a few I was interested but then they fell not sure if that's a sign not to buy or not? I don't have a strategy I was thinking of a long term but idk if that's what should be done for a newbie??

can anyone give me some advice on shares or a strategy for a newb?

cheers!


----------



## coolcup (7 January 2015)

dicko15 said:


> hi all,
> 
> im ready to buy but can decide on what to buy, I had a few I was interested but then they fell not sure if that's a sign not to buy or not? I don't have a strategy I was thinking of a long term but idk if that's what should be done for a newbie??
> 
> ...




No one can give you advice as we don't know your personal circumstances or your objectives. By the sound of your post it looks like you may not be clear on what you are trying to achieve and over what time frame either. I would suggest you take a deep breath, have a read of some of the articles in the beginners lounge and then come back with some more specific questions - bearing in mind that if you are looking for specific advice, you will need to see an appropriately licensed professional.


----------



## burglar (7 January 2015)

Julia said:


> ... I suggest the best place to start, along with some of the threads here, is the Education section at the ASX.
> www.asx.com.au
> 
> There are self paced modules which you can work through, building an understanding of how the market works, the different approaches to investing or trading, charting and other really useful beginner advice.
> ...




Do like she says!!


----------



## galumay (7 January 2015)

burglar said:


> Do like she says!!




i see what you did there! Sneaky...burglar!


----------



## rimtas (7 January 2015)

dicko15 said:


> hi all,
> 
> im ready to buy but can decide on what to buy,





Hi dicko,

Nobody wants to recommend because nobody wants to feel sorry if the stock you buy under those recommendations will tank.  Loses will be yours.
Because you are newbie and you asking for advice here, I give it to you. Take the ASX 20 list, pick a few  stocks from here and hit the buy button right away. Or if you have under 5K just pick one. Any of them. You can close your eyes and point a finger to the list-the stock you touch you buy. 

You said you want to hold longer, but as you are a newbie I know that this "longer" will only be in the case when the stock declines for a prolonged period of time.  The moment it will jump in the green I am sure that you forget your long term objectives and sell it.  Anyway, remember, that most of the time before you see a profit, first you will be introduced to the _red color_, which will do some tricky things to your mind.  That's when the real lessons starts, the ones you will never get anywhere.  When you lose you first capital, consider it as a pay for your lessons. The sooner you start trading/investing, the earlier you get there.  Good luck.


----------



## Julia (7 January 2015)

> Because you are newbie and you asking for advice here, I give it to you. Take the ASX 20 list, pick a few stocks from here and hit the buy button right away. Or if you have under 5K just pick one. Any of them. You can close your eyes and point a finger to the list-the stock you touch you buy.



Is that actually a serious suggestion to the OP?


----------



## burglar (7 January 2015)

Coolcup is telling the OP that the info provided is insufficient and is too vague.

So you now have advice from a gambler (burglar)
And a Momentum Trader who has her feet on the ground (Julia)
And a Value Investor who has both feet on the ground (galumay)

And someone, who will remain nameless, who is taking the piss!


----------



## burglar (8 January 2015)

galumay said:


> i see what you did there! Sneaky...burglar!




I have great respect for Julia's Posts.
Knowing it to be most relevant post on the topic,
I searched the Forum for this particular post.


I was just giving credit where credit is due.


----------



## galumay (8 January 2015)

burglar said:


> I have great respect for Julia's Posts.
> Knowing it to be most relevant post on the topic,
> I searched the Forum for this particular post.
> 
> ...




Likewise! (respect for Julia's posts)

I was just enjoying the chance to use a meme effectively and accurately!


----------



## burglar (8 January 2015)

galumay said:


> Likewise! (respect for Julia's posts)
> 
> I was just enjoying the chance to use a meme effectively and accurately!




Now I have learnt something about Memes and Proselytics. Yay!!

I like you! :
A 'Value Investor' with GSOH.
I had noticed it in your earlier posts.


----------



## rimtas (9 January 2015)

Julia said:


> Is that actually a serious suggestion to the OP?




Yes, Julia, it is. I just can't suggest him buying some fast moving, low cap or penny stocks, where he loses money very quickly and didn't learn anything from that.  Blue chips are the way to start. I know that no matter where market is moving, people without knowledge and discipline (new ones to this) will lose money anyway.
 But with blue chips he at least has a chance to learn something about market and about himself.


----------



## Julia (9 January 2015)

rimtas said:


> Yes, Julia, it is. I just can't suggest him buying some fast moving, low cap or penny stocks, where he loses money very quickly and didn't learn anything from that.  Blue chips are the way to start. I know that no matter where market is moving, people without knowledge and discipline (new ones to this) will lose money anyway.
> But with blue chips he at least has a chance to learn something about market and about himself.




Couldn't agree more.   You are distinguishing between penny stocks and blue chips.
I was questioning the wisdom of just sticking a pin in anywhere amongst the top 20 and pressing the Buy button.
Not all so called blue chips are equal at any given time.

I was even more questioning the possible use of leverage with someone who, from his comments, appears to have minimal experience.


----------



## systematic (9 January 2015)

My suggestion, specific to the original question:

Simply don't worry about what to buy - buy nothing.

You don't have a strategy, and you know it (which is awesome - many don't realise that!). So work on this - getting a strategy - before you buy any shares.

How to do that (obtain a strategy) is another topic (and you did ask for suggestions).  At this point, I'd just suggest:
- Self-education is the name of the game with investing.  You learn from others, but you're responsible for your own education.  Just an important point to acknowledge.  Because no one will ever have your interests at heart, as much as you do!
- Reading is not a bad place to start learning any endeavour, investing included.

That's my bird's eye view suggestion.


----------



## ROE (9 January 2015)

you better off educating yourself first before you begins, if you are a long term investor knowing what business to buy is vital .. it helps deliver steady returns and dividend and you dont lose sleep over it.

There are thousands of stocks on the market, not many can deliver reliable revenue stream and make you steady return year in and year out but there are plenty of bust and boom business.

you want to stay away from bust and boom business and concentrate on reliable earners that keep delivering regardless of cycle.


----------



## Goldy (30 June 2016)

When I was a newbie, I used to learn more about investing by watching youtube videos from experienceв stackers, later I learnt how the market works and what influences the market. Then I learnt about every big and medium dealer in my country and the nearest ones, how they work, what people say about them etc. I'd advise to stack gold and silver bullions price of which does not exceed the current market metal content price. You can also use free services like http://trustedpmdealers.com/ , you'll be able to find there the lowest price among all dealers by setting a buying request for any item you want to buy. Unfortunately, I didn't know back then that such services exist, I would save a pretty amount of my money.


----------

